# A bargain Rice Cooker



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have been looking for an electric Rice Cooker for some time and in Lidles today we found them for £9.99.
They could not be very good but at that price, we took a punt. Clean it out first as instructed, put water in according to the number of the little (supplied) plastic potfulls of rice, switch on and that's it. It switches off when finished and goes into a 'keep it warm mode. The rice was better than from the Chinese take-away. We bought a winner !!! (that makes a change).

Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Alan.

It should be dead easy to cook rice, but getting it just right seems to be more luck than judgement sometimes.

For a tenner I think we'll take a punt - if our local Lidl has the same offer. Not a lot to risk, is it? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one

Never use it

Instead wash the rice BROWN

500 grams, 80 mlsof water

Into the pressure cooker

Bring to pressure reduce heat, 7 min done

I cook it every other day for the hound from hell, cook his chicken first also in the pressure cooker

Drain remove the fat and use the liquid to cook his rice

He is looking good

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah yes - BROWN rice - the stuff that tastes and feels like wood-chips!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It doesn't 

Would work with white

But brown is richer and nuttier

We eat it as well as the hound

Try it

Aldra


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Couple of cups of rice topped with boiling water from the kettle 5 mins in the microwave ... Bingo


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

pippin said:


> Ah yes - BROWN rice - the stuff that tastes and feels like wood-chips!


We have it on the walls in every room. Feels ok to me.

Alan


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought a rice cooker in Asda for £9.99 and then decided to keep it in the mh where I was very pleased to see that it works off the inverter.

Decided to get another for home but the cheapest I could find was the same model branded slightly differently from Asda for £16!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I would never eat WARM rice it must be piping hot :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quite right.

Rice kept warm for an extended period can develop nasties.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

pippin said:


> Quite right.
> 
> Rice kept warm for an extended period can develop nasties.


There is only badly cooked chicken that can cause more outbreaks of salmonella etc then badly treated Rice, and rewarmed Rice is a definite NO NO,as is warm rice, it must be HOT, HOT, HOT, or stone COLD , :wink:

Anyway why all these so called labor saving GADGETS

The rice ratio is, 1cup of rice 3 to 4 cups water put in pan, bring to the boil until rice has absorbed the liquid, Bobs your uncle delicious rice

SIMPLES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

The NHS. state that if you cook rice then chill it, keep it in the fridge the reheat to piping hot it's OK. However it shouldn't be kept for more than 24 hours and shouldn't be reheated more than once. 

Take away rice, I certainly wouldn't keep as you never know how long it's been kept for.

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but both rice and pasta are classic carbohydrates.

I'm not sure if the following is applicable to rice, but in principle it sounds like it might be??????

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29629761

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Every thing can develope nasties

As time goes on more and more do

So how are we still alive???

In our time

No sell by dates

Ate eggs every day

It's what you did

Are the new generation lacking in something ??

Possibally more easily conned??
Aldra


----------

